# Out of state hunters



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Wow just got back from 5 days of AEP hunting. Saw alot of deer more bucks than does but they were active. I couldn't believe the number of out of state hunters I saw. I would have to say they out numbered the Ohio plates that I saw. There was Pa.,Tenn.,WV.,North Carolina, Indiana, Vermont. This is by far the most I have ever seen and I have hunted there for 30 years. Time for an increase in the cost of Out of State permits I think.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I have always been in favor of reciprocal licenses.

It costs the same for them to hunt Ohio as it does for a hunter from Ohio to hunt their state.

If there state has a limited number of non residents permits or restrictions on non resident season it should be the same for them when they visit here. 

Just seems fair to me, but I'm sure the oversight by the DOW would be very costly.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

since ohio is getting a reputation for having alot of trophy bucks i think the number of out of state hunters will continue to rise.
the dnr should get a handle on the situation now before it gets out of hand.make the price of a non resident deer tag comparable to the other states and limit the numbers to be sold.
anyone that has paid for elk tags in colorado and some other states out west knows how high the prices can be for an non-resident.but the influx of out of state money helps their dnr programs and helps maintain their herds.
the hunters in ohio deserve to have the quality of the deer herd maintained.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Why do you think they come to Ohio in the first place? 
1) Our deer herd and the bucks are huge. 
2) Ohio is so cheap for Non-Residents. 

Try to get a doe tag in Pa. All the residents suck them up first, Non-Residents get whatever is left over. Pa charges more for their Non-Resident doe tags than Ohio charges for our deer permits. Also Pa has antler restrictions so chances are higher to get a deer in Ohio.


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

that cheap to obtain a non-res ohio. deer tag and everything usually will run well over $100, I think the last one I bought ended up at $165 its not that much in WV .
We recive all the non-res to ride the Hatfield-McCoy Trail system,,,should wv charge non res more for the permit????

Not starting anything but Ohio residents invade WV for thier deer season,,and at the boat ramp on the River for ducks!,,,In WV! there are 4-1 ohio to wv cars......... Why gripe its everywhere!


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Since there are pics of huge Ohio bucks plastered all over the internet and out of state liscences and tags being fairly cheap, it will continue to rise.

I believe ODNR should raise the out of state fees. We as Ohioans pay taxes and still have to buy the liscences and tags. Out of staters just have to buy the out of state paperwork and they are done with it. Heck, if they live in one of the bordering states, they can often just drive home after the hunt, so they don't even spend any money on rooms or food.

Just my $.02.

Lg_mouth


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

For the past few years I have brought non residents into the state to hunt deer, the tags were $165.00 each, hotel rooms were $100.00 each, dinner being around $25.00 each and nightcaps costing around $100.00, I would bring folks from MI and IN in for the hunt. Only one year did a guy take a buck other than that, zero, the folks saw more deer than they had in previous years in their state, they were all waiting for the big one and he never shows on demand. We were hunting in NW Ohio farmlands not down south. I left that business this past year and for the past week they have been calling asking if they pay there own would I have them down for the hunt. Let me think ....NO, but they are still calling. Maybe then. It is plenty expensive, a MI tag costs me $125.00 as a Ohio Res.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I don't see anything wrong with out-of-state hunters here in Ohio. It really says a lot about our deer herd when people flock to Ohio for the "Big Buck." The week before Christmas, I go to North Carolina for some rifle hunting and man is it a blast. Tags are only 100 dollars, but you can shoot up too 6 deer on the tag (2 bucks). Plus, its a good money source for the state.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

kingjohn said:


> We recive all the non-res to ride the Hatfield-McCoy Trail system,,,should wv charge non res more for the permit????


If I'm not mistaken you do charge non residents more for the permit. I'm pretty sure I read on the website that West Virginia residents get their permits for free. Besides that trail system was designed to attracked people from all over the country to boost the West Virginia economy.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I talked to guys from North carolina this weekend that are hunting some private land that I hunt down south... real nice guys.. they come up pretty much every weekend!!! but what gets me is they wounded 2 trophy bucks last weekend and didn't find either of them.... not saying too much about how those NC boys shoot! still nice guys... fun to talk to! but I talked to people from Alabama, TN, Kentucky, and NC....it just makes me jealous and frustrated when they come up for a week and kill a nice buck and I am here all the time and don't... like what am I doing wrong... ah well


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

I think the entire DNR license/tag setup is bogus anyway. Residents fork over a fortune and non-residents pay the same for a deer tag. Then they show up and kill bucks, not does. I say charge them more for the tags.
I also think ODNR should let residents have the first deer free, with the pruchase of a license. What they do is extend the season, increase bag limit but raise the price of the tags. Genius!!
If I fill my 3 deer limit in Perry county, with license it costs $91.00!!
As mentioned earlier in N.C. $100 gets you 6 deer.
Maybe theres gold running thru the veins of our deer?


----------



## zoar (Apr 19, 2004)

Ohio is not that cheap. I hunt PA and the cost is less then if I would stay home and hunt Ohio. PA Hunting nonresident-101.00$ this includes: One deer tag,Two turkey tags, and there is no state waterfowl tag. Correct me if I am wrong but this would cost 121.00$ as a resident of Ohio!


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

Speaking about NC I have hunted it and belive me it takes 6 of their deer to equal 3 of ours, very small. Down there , at least where I went, deer were everywhere. In 2 Years and 4 trips the biggest buck I saw was a dink 4 ptr. In 2 years I shot 9 deer all but 2 with my bow, In 4 days three of us killed 13 deer, so I feel thats why NC allows so many deer tags. And for that $100 you get 6 deer, 2 turkeys, and fishing. I agree about raising the price for non residents, Look at a state that is in the same league as us, It costs a fourtune for a tag, if you can even get one. I think Everyone heads here due to the cheap price, on tags and huge deer. $165 for the chance at a record book deer, come on, and you can buy the tags over the counter. What other state can you do that at? 
Just My .02


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

Here's a pic of friends Todd and Randy from North Carolina. They have been coming up here for at least 4 years to bow hunt. They hunt a friends farm which is part of a 4-6 farm 1000+ acre Coperative (co-op is just land owners joining together to maintain an agreed upon deer management/harvesting stratagie) managed under QDM Quality Deer Management.

Crazy enough..they had been here for 3 days with not much luck. A few small bucks here and there....WELL.. they were hunting two different areas and BOTH shot a great buck within MINUTES of each other. Todd called my friend eric on the cell from the stand to tell him he just arrowed his buck..while he was telling Eric...his phone beeped and it was Randy..telling him HE just arrowed a great buck! it was maham haaaa.

What a great story...two guys..great friends and hunting partners for years, shoooting beautiful deer at the same time. We all went out to dinner the following night to hear their stories and give them congratulations. They were able to load the truck up together and head home!!


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

i will try this again


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

Your'e half right residents $26 non res i think is $75 or $100


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Great story and nice bucks PR!!!


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

At least someone is having some luck! It couldnt have happened to a better two guys!!

It looks like i'm gonna have to go whack a couple does because these big boys are avoiding me as usual this year!! lol

PR


----------



## Matt D (Apr 14, 2004)

I visit an Iowa site because I enjoy bird hunting out there. They are having the exact same conversation only it is centered around out of state bird hunters. The majority of them are smart enough to see the money that out of staters bring in each year to the local economy. 

I see no problem with reciprical agreements like Lundy mentioned above but it would be very hard to manage and figure out with different bag limits and such so probably not feasible to do. I also see no reason that the state shouldn't cash in a little on its good management of the deer herd by charging NR's a little more. SD has done that to the tune of $111 for a 10 day NR small game license. They have AWESOME bird hunting and a ton of NR's go there every year to hunt them and pay that price. For perspective it cost me $93 to bird hunt in IA this year but that is for the whole season and is not as good as SD.


Matt D


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

For an non resident to come to Ohio to hunt just one deer the cost is $149.00 much more than my resident license of $43.00 I believe


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

right,,,,its not cheap!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

As an example, Two Midwest states that most would say have comparable deer quality as Ohio or the other way around.

Iowa draws by lottery only 6,000 non res deer gun tags per year. The cost is $323, plus you must also apply for a bonus antlerless tag at the same time, no option, for another $100

Illinois is also a lottery drawing for a limited number of non res gun licenses, the cost is around $300


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

I can see why an out of state hunter would come to Ohio with our quality deer herd and trophy class bucks. Why though do some Ohioans leave the Buckeye state to hunt? I don't get it. If you can't tag a deer in Ohio you better learn to become a better hunter!  I hunt exclusively in Ohio so I guess I'm biased. I agree with charging more for out -of - state permits though.


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

By hunting out of state I can extend my season, and work out my pre-season jitters during the month of september. On several season's I have traveled to other states because tagging my buck earlier in ohio. I would only consider going out of state for 2 reasons, 1 extend my season, 2 already tagged out here. Just can't bring myself to put away my bow after 3 deer.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

KK,I can see your point.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Davy,
It is not always big bucks that make a great hunt.  
I hunt and live in central Ohio, yet since I was 12, I make the pilgramage to our families cabin in the Allegheny national forest (PA) every year. We always go up on Saturday and spend the first two days of gun season hunting with family and friends. We also spend the last 4 days of their season there also. The deer herd is continually dropping in the area, the racks mostly small 4-6 pts. 
Through the years I have evolved from a "rack" hunter, to one that really could care less if I get a buck on these outings. What matters is that I get to hunt and spend time with my dad, brother, cousins and friends. The times I have been able to share dragging out a deer with my dad or brother or eating lunch together on a beautiful winter day, far surpasses anything else.
That is why i go out of state.
ski

As far as the price of a hunting license, I pay $101 for an out of state for PA. Initially I thought that was a lot. But after looking at things I get a lot for that, considering I am a resident of Ohio and pay $86 dollars for the same game tags in Ohio.


----------

